# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل تحيض الحامل؟

## محمد طه شعبان

هل المرأة الحامل تحيض؟

----------


## أم هانئ

*السؤال*:    	الحامل إذا جاءها الدم، هل تجلس مدة خروجه منها، وتعتبره حيضًا أم لا؟

*الإجابة*:    	إن كانت المرأة ليس لها عادة إذا حملت يأتيها الدم، فهذا الدم ليس بدم حيض  ولا تجلسه، بل هو في حكم الاستحاضة، فتصوم وتصلي، وتحرص على تنظيف المحل،  وعمل الحفائظ اللازمة، وتتوضأ لوقت كل صلاة، ولا يصح وضوؤها قبل دخول  الوقت.

	وإن كانت المرأة الحامل لها عادة يأتيها الدم كلما حملت، ويتكرر ذلك منها،  فيأتيها وقت الحيض من كل شهر، وتطهر في وقت الطهر. فهذا مما اختلف العلماء  فيه، مع أنه قليل الوقوع، فالمشهور من المذهب أنه ليس بحيض؛ لأن الحامل لا  تحيض.

	والقول الثاني: بأنه إذا صلح أن يكون حيضًا فهو حيض، تجلسه كالحائض، وهذا  هو الراجح في الدليل، ذكره الشيخ عبد الله بن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب  رحمهم الله، وهو اختيار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وشيخنا ابن سعدي. والله  أعلم.

http://ar.islamway.net/fatwa/32458

----------


## أم هانئ

*السؤال*:   ما حكم الدم الذي يخرج من الحامل؟
*الإجابة*:   الحامل لا تحيض، كما قال الإمام أحمد -رحمه الله-، إنما تعرف النساء الحمل بانقطاع الحيض.
والحيض -كما قال أهل العلم- خلقه الله تبارك وتعالى لحكمة غذاء الجنين في بطن أمه، فإذا نشأ الحمل انقطع الحيض، لكن بعض النساء قد يستمر بها الحيض على عادته كما كان قبل الحمل، فيكون هذا الحيض مانعاً لكل ما يمنعه حيض غير الحامل، فيكون هذا الحيض مانعاً لكل ما يمنعه حيض غير الحامل، فيكون هذا الحيض مانعاً لكل ما يمنعه حيض غير الحامل، وموجباً لما يوجبه، ومسقطاً لما يسقطه.

والحاصل أن الدم الذي يخرج من الحامل على نوعين:
- النوع الأول: نوع يحكم بأنه حيض، وهو الذي استمر بها كما كان قبل الحمل، لأن ذلك دليل على أن الحمل لم يؤثر عليه فيكون حيضاً.
- والنوع الثاني: دم طرأ على الحامل طروءاً، إما بسبب حادث، أو حمل شيء، أو سقوط من شيء ونحوه، فهذا ليس بحيض وإنما هو دم عرق، وعلى هذا فلا يمنعها من الصلاة ولا من الصيام فهي في حكم الطاهرات.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ 

مجموع فتاوى ورسائل الشيخ محمد صالح العثيمين - المجلد الحادي عشر - باب الحيض.
                               التصنيف:     فقه الطهارة 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...,d.bGE&cad=rja

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

قال أبو بكر الأثرم: قلت لأبي عبد الله: ما ترى في الحامل ترى الدم، تمسك عن الصلاة؟ قال: لا. قلت: أيُّ شيءٍ أَثْبَتُ في هذا الباب؟ فقال: أنا أذهب في هذا إلى حديث محمَّد بن عبد الرحمن - مولى آل طلحة - عن سالم عن أبيه أنَّه طلَق امرأته وهي حائضٌ، فسأل عمر النَّبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فقال: «مُرْه فليراجعها، ثم يطلقها طاهرًا، أو حاملًا». فأقام الطهر مقام الحمل. فقلت: فكأنَّك ذهبت بهذا الحديث إلى أن الحامل لا تكون إلا طاهرًا؟ قال: نعم([1]).
وَقَالَ أَحْمَدُ رحمه الله: إنَّمَا يَعْرِفُ النِّسَاءُ الْحَمْلَ بِانْقِطَاعِ الدَّمِ([2]).
قلت: ودليل ذلك – أيضًا - أن الشرع جعل الحيضَ علامةً على براءة الرحم من الحمل؛ ولو كانت الحامل تحيض، لَمَا جُعِلَ الحيضُ علامة على عدم الحمل.
قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله: ((والحامل لا تحيض، فإن رأت دمًا، فهو دم فاسد؛ لقول النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في سبايا أوطاس: «لا توطأ حامل حتى تضع، ولا حائل حتى تستبرأ بحيضة» يعني تستعلم براءتها من الحمل بالحيضة، فدل على أنها لا تجتمع معه([3])))اهـ.
وفي رواية أخرى عن أحمد أن الحامل قد تحيض.
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: ((وَالْحَامِلُ قَدْ تَحِيضُ وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ الشَّافِعِيِّ، وَحَكَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ رِوَايَةً عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بَلْ حَكَى أَنَّهُ رَجَعَ إلَيْهِ([4]))).
[1])) ((تنقيح التحقيق)) لابن عبد الهادي (1/ 414).

[2])) ((المغني)) (1/ 262).

[3])) ((الكافي)) (1/ 140).

[4])) ((الفتاوى الكبرى)) (5/ 315).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

فالذي أراه راجحًا - والله أعلم - هو القول الأول، القائل بأن الحامل لا تحيض؛ وذلك لقوة أدلته.
خاصة لو عرفنا أن الأطباء أجمعوا على أنه يستحيل على الحامل أن تحيض

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قال الشيخ محمد مختار الشنقيطي: ((فائدة الخلاف: أنه لو حملت المرأة، وجرى معها دم، فإن قلنا: إن الحامل تحيض، وجاء في أمد الحيض؛ حُكِمَ بكونه دم حيض، ومُنعت من الصلاة، والصيام، وإن قلنا: إن الحامل لا تحيض؛ ففي هذه الحالة يُحكم بكونه دم فساد، وعلَّة، وهي طاهرة))اهـ.*
*((شرح زاد المستقنع)) (1/ 390).*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .
هذه مسألة شائكة عظيمة عند العلماء ، قد تحير فيها كثيرون ، وقد قال بأنها تحيض جمع منهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، وتلميذه ، وإن كنت أميل إلى غير ذلك ، ولكن في ذلك تفصيل ، عندي فيه بحث قد جمعت فيه أقوالا كثيرة لأهل العلم ، ومنها أقوال لبعض أهل العلم مهمة ، لعلي أنشط لنقلها ، لكنه الوقت ، والله المستعان .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> نفع الله بكم .
> هذه مسألة شائكة عظيمة عند العلماء ، قد تحير فيه كثيرون ، وقد قال بأنها تحيض جمع منهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، وتلميذه ، وإن كنت أميل إلى غير ذلك ، ولكن في ذلك تفصيل ، عندي فيه مبحث قد جمعت فيه أقوالا كثيرة لأهل العلم ، ومنها أقوال لبعض أهل العلم مهمة ، لعلي أنشط لنقلها ، لكنه الوقت ، والله المستعان .


نتمنى أن تنفعنا بذلك شيخنا الحبيب

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

قال الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في الشرح الممتع ( 1 / 470 - 469 ) في باب الحيض :


*قوله: «ولا مع حَمْلٍ» ، أي: لا حيض مع الحمل، أي حال كونها حاملاً. والدَّليل من القرآن، والحسِّ.*
*
أما القرآن: فقوله تعالى: {{وَالْمُطَلَّقَ  اتُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ ثَلاَثَةَ قُرُوءٍ}} [البقرة: 228] ،
 وقال تعالى: {{وَاللاََّّئِي يَئِسْنَ مِنَ الْمَحِيضِ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ إِنِ ارْتَبْتُمْ فَعِدَّتُهُنَّ ثَلاَثَةُ أَشْهُرٍ وَاللاََّّئِي لَمْ يَحِضْنَ}} [الطلاق: 4] ، أي: عدتهن ثلاثة أشهر.*
*وقال تعالى: {{وَأُولاَتُ الأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَنْ يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ}} [الطلاق: 4] ، فدلَّ هذا على أنَّ الحامل لا تحيض، إِذ لو حاضت، لكانت عِدَّتها ثلاث حِيَضٍ، وهذه عِدَّة المطلقة.
*
*وأما الحِسُّ: فلأَنَّ العادة جرت أنَّ الحامل لا تحيض، قال الإِمام أحمد رحمه الله: «إِنما تعرف النساء الحمل بانقطاع الدَّم».
*
*وقال بعض العلماء: إِن الحامل قد تحيض إِذا كان ما يأتيها من الدَّم هو الحيض المعروف المعتاد .*
*واستدلُّوا: بما أشرنا إِليه من أنَّ الحيض أذىً، فمتى وُجِدَ هذا الأذى ثبت حكمه.
*
*وأما إِلغاء الاعتداد بالحيض بالنسبة للحامل، فليس من أجل أنَّ ما يصيب المرأة من الدَّم ليس حيضاً، ولكن لأنَّ الحيض لا يصحُّ أن يكون عدةً مع الحمل، لأن الحمل يقضي على ما عداه من العِدد، إِذ يُسمَّى عند الفقهاء ـ رحمهم الله ـ «أمُّ العِدد»، 
ولهذا لو مات عن امرأته، ووضعت بعد ثلاث ساعات أو أقلَّ من موته، فإِن العِدَّة تنقضي، بينما المُتوفَّى عنها زوجُها بلا حمل عِدَّتها أربعة أشهر وعشر، فلو حاضت الحامل المطلَّقة ثلاث حِيَضٍ مطَّردة كعادتها تماماً، فإِنَّ عدَّتها لا تنقضي بالحيض.
*
*ولذا كان طلاق الحامل جائزاً، ولو وطئها في الحال، لأنها تَشْرَعُ في العِدَّة من فور طلاقها، فليس لها عِدَّةُ حيضٍ، ويقع عليها الطَّلاق.*
*فالرَّاجح: أن الحامل إِذا رأت الدَّم المطَّرد الذي يأتيها على وقته، وشهره؛ وحاله؛ فإِنه حيضٌ تترك من أجله الصَّلاة، والصَّوم، وغير ذلك، إِلا أنه يختلف عن الحيض في غير الحمل بأنه لا عِبْرَة به في العِدَّة، لأن الحمل أقوى منه.*
*والحيض مع الحمل يجب التحفُّظ فيه، وهو أنَّ المرأة إِذا استمرت تحيضُ حيضَها المعتاد على سيرته التي كانت قبل الحمل فإِنَّنا نحكم بأنه حيض.*
*أما لو انقطع عنها الدَّم، ثم عاد وهي حاملٌ، فإِنَّه ليس بحيضٍ.*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم جميعا .
فائدة :
في جواب للشيخ حمد بن ناصر رحمه الله - كما في مجموعة الرسائل والمسائل النجدية - مجيبًا به الشيخ جمعان بن ناصر رحمه الله ، قال : وأما مسألة الحامل إذا رأت الدم ، فهذا ينظر فيه وفي حالة المرأة ، فإن كان ذلك ليس عادة لها إذا حملت ، فهذا لا يلتفت إليه ، بل تصلي وتصوم ، ويكون حكمها حكم المستحاضة ، وليس في هذا اختلاف ، وإنما الاختلاف فيما إذا كان عادة المرأة أنها تحيض وهي حامل ويتكرر دماؤها وتحيض في عادة الحيض وتطهر في عادة الطهر ، فهذا الذي اختلف فيه العلماء ، والراجح في الدليل أنه حيض إذا كان على ما وصفنا ، ولكن قليل الوقوع ، وأكثر الواقع على الصفة الأولى ، فلزم الفرق بين من كان لها عادة متكررة ، وبين من ليس لها عادة متكررة ، أو يضطرب عليها الدم ، فإنها تشتبه على كثير من الطلبة أهـ

----------


## أبو هجر البغدادي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
القاصر البغدادي -تبعاً لكثير من الأئمة- يعتقد بأن خطابات الشرع المقدس مقيدة بالعادة ، أي غير ناظرة لما عزّ وقوعه وندر حصوله ، وبمقتضى هذا فالصحيح هو أن الدم أثناء الحمل ليس بحيض كما قال الإمام أحمد ؛ لكونه خارجاً عند حدود العادة المتعارفة بين عقلاء البشر!!!

لكن -مع ذلك- فمقتضى الاحتياط في صورة خروج الدم من الحامل أيام عدتها المتعارفة ، وقتاً وعدداً، كما هو حالها قبل حملها ، يوجب التدبر الطويل ، والاحتياط في كونه حيضاً حسن ، بل لا يبعد لزومه في خصوص هذا الفرض، والله تعالى أعلم وأحكم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> وهذا  هو الراجح في الدليل، ذكره الشيخ عبد الله بن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب  رحمهم الله ... والله  أعلم.


وتبعه على ذلك جمع من أئمة الدعوة ، منهم العلامة حمد بن ناصر بن معمر رحمه الله كما نقلنا عنه آنفا .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*المطلب الرَّابع: حيض الحامل* 
اختلف أهل العلم في حيض الحامل على قولين مشهورين:
القول الأوَّل: أنَّ الحامل يمكن أن تحيض       (1) ، وهذا مذهب المالكيَّة       (2) ، والشَّافعيَّة       (3) ، وروايةٌ عن أحمد       (4) ، وبه قالت طائفةٌ من السَّلف       (5) ، واختاره ابن تيميَّة       (6) ، وابن القيِّم       (7) ، وابن عثيمين       (8) .
الأدلَّة:
أوَّلًا: من الكتاب:
قول الله تعالى: وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْمَحِيضِ قُلْ هُوَ أَذًى [البقرة: 222].
وجه الدَّلالة: 
أنَّ  الآية تدلُّ بعمومها على أنَّه متى ما وُجِدَ الأذى وُجد حُكمه، والحُكم  يدور مع علَّته وجودًا وعدمًا، ولا فَرْق في ذلك بين الحامل وغيرها.
ثانيًا:  أنَّ الدَّم الخارج من الفرْج الذي رتَّب الشَّارع عليه الأحكام قِسمان:  حيض، واستحاضة، ولم يجعل لهما ثالثًا، وهذا ليس باستحاضة؛ فإنَّ الاستحاضة  الدَّم المُطبق، والزَّائد على أكثر الحيض، أو الخارج عن العادة، وهذا ليس  واحدًا منها، فبطَل أن يكون استحاضة، فهو حيض، ولا يمكن إثبات قسم ثالث في  هذا المحلِّ، وجعله دَمَ فساد؛ فإنَّ هذا لا يثبت إلَّا بنصٍّ، أو إجماعٍ،  أو دليلٍ يجب المصير إليه، وهو مُنتفٍ       (9) .
ثالثًا: لا نِزاع أنَّ الحامل قد ترى الدَّم على عادتها، لا  سيَّما في أوَّل حملها، وإنَّما النزاع في حُكم هذا الدَّم، وقد كان حيضًا  قبل الحمل بالاتِّفاق، فيُستصحب حُكمه، حتى يأتيَ ما يرفعه بيقين، والحُكم  إذا ثبت في محلٍّ، فالأصل بقاؤه، حتى يأتيَ ما يرفعه       (10) .
القول الثَّاني: أنَّ الحامل لا تحيض، وهذا مذهب الحنفيَّة       (11) ، والحنابلة       (12) ، وبه قال الشافعيُّ في القديم       (13) ، وهو قول طائفةٍ من السَّلف       (14) ، واختاره ابن المنذر       (15) ، وابن حزم        (16) ، وبه صدرت فتوى اللَّجنة الدَّائمة       (17) .
الأدلَّة:
أوَّلًا: من الكتاب:
قول الله تعالى: وَأُولَاتُ الْأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَنْ يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ [الطلاق: 4].
وجه الدَّلالة: 
أنَّه جعل عدَّة الحامل أن تضع حملَها، ولم يجعلْه بالحيض، ولو كانت تحيض لجَعَل عدَّتها ثلاث أقراء كغير الحامل       (18) .
ثانيًا: من السُّنَّة:
عن ابن عمرَ رضي الله عنهما: ((أنَّه  طلَّق امرأته وهي حائض، فسأل عمرُ النبيَّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّمَ، فقال:  مُرْه فلْيراجعها، ثمَّ لْيطلِّقها طاهرًا أو حاملًا))       (19) .
وجه الدَّلالة: 
أنَّه جعل الحمل عَلَمًا على عدم الحيض       (20) .
ثالثًا: أنَّ الله سبحانه أجرى العادة بانقلاب دم الطَّمث لبنًا وغذاءً للحمل، فالخارج وقتَ الحمل يكون غيره، فهو دمُ فساد       (21) .	  




http://www.dorar.net/enc/feqhia/615

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا، ونتمنى المزيد من مشايخنا الكرام.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*نزول الدم أثناء الحمل يسمى بالحمل الغزلاني: هو حمل طبيعي ولكن بموعد الحيض تنزل كميات من الدم قليلة ، وسمي بهذا الاسم لأن الغزال في حملها ينزل دم في فترة الحمل. 
وقرأت ذات مرة أن الأطباء اختلفوا في الدم المصاحب للحمل:
منهم من يرى أنه تعارض بين بعض الهرمونات المسئولة عن نزول الحيض والهرمونات المسئولة عن الحمل.
ومنهم من يرى أن هذا الدم يعد دليلا على تجمعات دموية في الرحم التي تنذر بخطر على الحامل وجنينها. والله أعلم  
*
*
*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> وتبعه على ذلك جمع من أئمة الدعوة ، منهم العلامة حمد بن ناصر بن معمر رحمه الله كما نقلنا عنه آنفا .


ويتوافق معه كلام شيخنا ابن عثيمين رحمه الله .

----------

